# HANGZHOU | Hangzhou International Center | 299m | 981ft | 66 fl | 280m | 919ft | 66 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

View attachment 713557


View attachment 713558


View attachment 713559


View attachment 713560


View attachment 713561


View attachment 713562


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous, thanks for posting


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

wow, china is amazing. They are building super talls in cities I've never heard of. Yet so tall buildings look normal in your cities. If they were built in my country they'll tower over the tallest buildings we have.

Like the design of this new building too. A nice unique design.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wz20101951


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wz20101951


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

very nice location :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 钱江新城CBD

*2018.4.27*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 13575799867


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wsgjr

*2018.06.07*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by jcb2000


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ that is some really cool architecture.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 陌生城池

* 2018.7.26*



















by *moyan808*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-25 by Enngralar


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by weigao2009


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by weigao2009


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

280m is U/C

by wz20101951










by 钱江新城CBD

*2019.10.29*










*299m plot*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *放羊君* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by weigao2009


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by weigao2009


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
风吹鸡蛋壳


*2019/12/04*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by youngpopp

*2019/12/06*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by weigao2009

*12.28*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by weigao2009

*2019/01/03*


----------



## LightHouseFan (Jan 5, 2020)

^^

Looks really interesting.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*2020/03/05*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by weigao2009

*3.22*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴 2020/04/22








































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by weigao2009 4.25



























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 4.27








































*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think i'm going to make a thread for 299m skyscrapers. So close, lol.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 杭州无名氏 2020/05/09





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by weigao2009 2020/05/13












































*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

The designs are great, but I wish they were the same height


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

* by 杭州无名氏 2020/05/16





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳May 24, 2020

































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by weigao2009

2020/06/02










*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by weigao2009

2020/06/11












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by jiangyou33

2020/07/19














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-11 by weigao2009


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

13/08/2020

The new town Hangzhou skyline by Tony Shi, trên Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-18 by weigao2009


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-01 by weigao2009


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-09 by weigao2009


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-20 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-25 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-05 by weigao2009


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-17 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-08 by 杭州无名氏


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

any renders of the final design? renders on the first page seem to be gone.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Actually all of the images posted by oscillation seem to be gone. @oscillation Any ideas how to get them back?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

A Chicagoan said:


> Actually all of the images posted by oscillation seem to be gone. @oscillation Any ideas how to get them back?


3-4 months ago, my imgup account has been deleted from some moderator there. The reason? Some people can comment and write shits, other dont have a rights. Now is better, because pics are not connected with these sites.

On topic:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

* by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/11/29































































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 杭州无名氏

Just for fun, this is some former, cancelled proposal for this place.










































































*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

oscillation said:


> Just for fun, this is some former, cancelled proposal for this place.


To be honest I have no idea what the current proposals for a lot of these buildings look like, since they're all hidden away on some earlier page that I'm too lazy to look for. So it's kind of like a surprise for me, that I don't know what the building's going to look like until it's finished! More exciting that way too.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by weigao2009

2020/12/13





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 钱江新城CBD

2020/12/23












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2021/01/02





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴

2021/01/10





























*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

愤怒的鲶鱼嘴
on 30th July


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Fanzy on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-22 by jamesf007


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a supertall


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-02 by jamesf007


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 行百八里 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-05 by moyan808


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

good progress


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-12 by elviswgc


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

On Hold


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> good progress





Munwon said:


> On Hold


Well, that was a real roller coaster...


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Safdie rejected proposal here


https://www.pinsupinsheji.com/h-nd-1387.html#_np=133_805


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, what is the height of the tallest of these 3 buildings at foreground?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 9:*








钱江新城 by 鸡蛋菌 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-25 by zehua23


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

On Hold


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

how dare you to be on hold 😭 😭 😭


----------

